# Write CV Service?



## levalencia (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone can recommend me a good service to write my CV, I already have it in spanish and I need it english, of course I know english but I dont know they style that employers like CVs on australia

Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

levalencia said:


> Anyone can recommend me a good service to write my CV, I already have it in spanish and I need it english, of course I know english but I dont know they style that employers like CVs on australia
> 
> Thank you


If you use the examples from sites I've given on your other thread you ought to be OK.


----------



## levalencia (Feb 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> If you use the examples from sites I've given on your other thread you ought to be OK.


Thank you for the help


----------



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

I think its quite easy to write a CV in English. Depends of course what u applying for.


----------

